# Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)



## Maifliege (28. Oktober 2016)

http://www.petakids.de/

sowas sollte auch einer Vertretung unserer Verbände möglich sein... Wir haben unserer Gesellschaft soviel positives anzubieten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Ich habe mir dann gleichmal den Aufkleber "Fische gehören in Freiheit" bestellt . Der kommt auf meinen Zebco- Eimer...

Ja, mit Profis im Kader kann man viel erreichen. Mit dem DAFV am Start kann man nichts bis gar nichts bewegen. Wobei es ja oft besser ist, wenn die nichts machen- davon mal ab!

Es gibt aber natürlich auch viele positive Beispiel für Jugendarebit in den Vereinen! Jedoch könnte man sicherlich auf Bundesebene da ein System und eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beisteuern. Wie gesagt, könnte...


----------



## KptIglo (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

hm ... also keine Milch mehr in den Kaffee und Eis für Hunde?
Die haben viel zu wenig Zeit in der Öffentlichkeit, bringt sie mit ihren Positionen in dei Presse und bald wird es vorbei sein. 
Leider weiß bloß keiner was die wirklich wollen und welche individuellen Auswirkungen es haben wird.


----------



## phirania (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

BOOH hab gerade richtig abgekotzt.....
So einen Dreck wird unseren Kindern in der Schule beigebracht....#q#q#q

http://www.petakids.de/5-gruende-warum-milch-trinken-kuehen-und-kaelbchen-wehtut/

Sollte eigendlich als Volksverdummung verboten werden.|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Dass die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace und auf Rechtlerseite auch die Pöter Öfffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit können, beweisen sie ja oft genug.

Genauso wie der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände immer wieder aufs neue beweisen, dass die das nicht können.

Immerhin haben sie (DAFVler) das wohl gemerkt und wollen jetzt einen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter einstellen (Tagesordnung HV).. 

Wer jetzt denkt, nun kommt ein Profi, der es drauf hat, ein renommierter Journalist, jemand aus einem Verband mit Erfahrung in Lobby- Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der täuscht sich natürlich.

Der DAFV als ein als Fischereiverband getarnter Naturschutzverband will natürlich einen Biologen für den Job Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einstellen..

Wer nun glaubt, damit könnten die gegen z. B. PETA aufholen, der darf das gerne....


Ich sehs eher so:
Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind - und vor (Sport- und Angelfischer)Verbandlern die meinen, dass sie Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter sind..

oder so:
Denk ich an die DAFV-Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht...


Beschämend, wenn man sieht, was Anglerfeinde wie NABU, BUND und PETA etc. auf die Beine stellen...


----------



## Deep Down (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

...und deren professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch schon Staatsanwaltschaften dazu zwingt, Sonderdezernate einzurichten!


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



phirania schrieb:


> BOOH hab gerade richtig abgekotzt.....
> So einen Dreck wird unseren Kindern in der Schule beigebracht....#q#q#q
> 
> http://www.petakids.de/5-gruende-warum-milch-trinken-kuehen-und-kaelbchen-wehtut/
> ...



Moinsen,
harter Tobak!
Über welche Schule reden wir denn?


----------



## Ladi74 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Respekt! Die habens drauf!
Da werden die Kids sehr gekonnt indoktriniert und ner Gehirnwäsche unterzogen.
Ein bissel auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt und das Tiere zum Kuscheln und so knuddelig sind noch dazu.
Da kann son Rotauge oder Karpfen nicht mithalten, die haben nun mal keine Muttergefühle, sind glitschig und riechen auch noch... mal von Nemo und Flipper abgesehen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie da der Verband gegensteuern will. Wenn überhaupt, wirds bestimmt ne Lachnummer.


----------



## randio (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann gleichmal den Aufkleber "Fische gehören in Freiheit" bestellt . Der kommt auf meinen Zebco- Eimer...
> ...



Haste mal nen Bild von dem Aufkleber?
Den brauche ich auch. Wusste doch schon immer, dass PETRA pro C&R ist...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Nein, das ist keine Lobbyarbeit mehr.
Das geht weit über das hinaus.
http://www.petakids.de/fische-sind-freunde-und-wunderbare-tiere/
So einfach gehalten und ansprechend ist es Propaganda.
Zumindest für Kinder auch prägende Gehirnwäsche.

Wobei selbst Propaganda meist überprüfbare Wahrheiten enthält um zu überzeugen.
Hier sind es meist nur Behauptungen, an die man glauben soll, die aber nicht unbedingt stimmen.
Ich könnte wie immer kotz....wenn ich lese das Naturschutz, Tierschutz voraussetze.
Das ist schlicht weg eine Lüge, zumal dümmlicher Tierschutz oft gar die Natur gefährdet.
So erzieht man religiöse Extremisten, die sich halt später selbst und freiwillig von andersdenkenden Menschen Abgrenzen.
Sie sind halt die Guten und die anderen unbelehrbar schlecht wenn sie Ihren Idealen nicht folgen.
Sie sind dann nicht mehr erreichbar für ein Miteinander und einen Ausgleich.

Ist von der Art her, Islamistischen Seiten gar nicht unähnlich, nur finden sich dort keine Bilder von niedlichen Tieren.

Thomas hat recht, es ist ein schon religiöser Wahn der viele der Peta-Typen antreibt.
Sie sind das Religiöse-Extrem der Tierschutzgläubigen.

Ohne Frage, ich liebe Salate und mag auch keine Massentierhaltung.
Aber die Truppe, ist längst losgelöst von normalen Werten.


----------



## Dachfeger (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Respekt! Die habens drauf!
> Da werden die Kids sehr gekonnt indoktriniert und ner Gehirnwäsche unterzogen.
> Ein bissel auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt und das Tiere zum Kuscheln und so knuddelig sind noch dazu.
> Da kann son Rotauge oder Karpfen nicht mithalten, die haben nun mal keine Muttergefühle, sind glitschig und riechen auch noch... mal von Nemo und Flipper abgesehen.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie da der Verband gegensteuern will. Wenn überhaupt, wirds bestimmt ne Lachnummer.



Wieso nicht mithalten. Ich denke Fische haben auch Gefühle und schließen Freundschaften?? Hatten wir doch die Tage hier irgendwo:q


----------



## Ladi74 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

@Dachfeger 
Klar, der Hecht hat son Rotauge gerne:m zum Fressen!

Was die ganze Krux ander Sache ist, Petra und Co sind sich einig!
Bei uns Anglern? Nix!


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> @Dachfeger
> Klar, der Hecht hat son Rotauge gerne:m zum Fressen!
> 
> Was die ganze Krux ander Sache ist, Petra und Co sind sich einig!
> Bei uns Anglern? Nix!


 
 Bist Du Da sicher?
 Ich denke selbst Extremisten werden sich uneinig sein ob es O.K ist, Haustiere zum reinen Vergnügen zu halten.
 Um sie dann im Extrem auch noch artuntypisch vegan zu ernähren.

 Immer hin noch, seltsamer als sie als Nutztier zu halten oder sie in Freiheit lebend als Jagdbeute zu töten.


----------



## Ladi74 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Mögst schon Recht haben, dass die sich untereinander auch uneinig sind.
Aber, ein Ziel haben sie! Das Tier wird dem Mensch gleichgestellt.

Demnächst, vielleicht noch Wahlrecht für Rind oder Schwein?
Bei mir haben sie das schon. Mit oder ohne Kräuterbutter!|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



phirania schrieb:


> BOOH hab gerade richtig abgekotzt.....
> So einen Dreck wird unseren Kindern in der Schule beigebracht....#q#q#q
> 
> http://www.petakids.de/5-gruende-warum-milch-trinken-kuehen-und-kaelbchen-wehtut/
> ...



Wo ist da die Volksverdummung? PETA spricht hier nur die Wahrheit aus. 

Ich bin kein Vegetarier, wir essen zu Hause nicht gerade wenig Fleisch und trinken natürlich auch Milch, aber ich erkläre meinen Kindern auch, was die Konsequenzen der Massentierhaltung für die Tiere sind.

Solche Beißreflexe gegen die Tierrechtler spielen ihren nur in die Karten. Greift sie bei Kampagnen an, die als falsch belegbar sind, aber akzeptiert Kampagnen, die nachweislich korrekt sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo ist da die Volksverdummung? PETA spricht hier nur die Wahrheit aus.
> /QUOTE]
> Natürlich ist da auch Wahrheit bei...
> http://www.petakids.de/5-gruende-warum-milch-trinken-kuehen-und-kaelbchen-wehtut/
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um Massentierhaltung sondern um Milch trinken bzw. nicht trinken. Dies bedeutet die "Abschaffung" von Nutztieren. Nutztierhaltung geht aber natürlich auch anders, dies erklären die Petras aber vorsichtshalber lieber nicht.



Milchviehhaltung geht nicht anders. Einfach mal von Milchbauern erklären lassen, wie man in diesem Geschäft einigermaßen überlebt. Ich wohne keine hundert Meter entfernt von einem mittelgroßen Bauernhof, der Milch mittlerweile teilweise über Eigenvertrieb vermarktet, um überhaupt schwarze Zahlen schreiben zu können.


----------



## Maifliege (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Wir brauchen in unserer "Arche" alle Tiernutzer. 
Alle Hunde-, Katzen-, Pferde-, Vögel-, Mäuse-, Schlangen- und Zierfischhalter usw. sollten oder müssen an einem Strang gegen diese Elemente ziehen. Hier ist eine breite Front in unserer Gesellschaft zwischen z. B. Petra und uns "Normalos" (Tiernutzer) aufzubauen. Der fahrlässige Umgang mancher Politiker mit solchen Elementen gehört gebannt und immer öffentlich gemacht (diese "Gutmenschen" werden zukünftig Tiernutzung untersagen wollen, nix mehr mit Dogge im Auto oder Spassreiten, Angeln eh nicht, obwohl dies der Nahrungsgewinnung dient).
Hier sollten endlich alle "Nutzerverbände" zusammenarbeiten und entschieden Stellung beziehen. 
Macht euch (die Verbandler) an eure Arbeit, sonst gibt es zukünftig keine mehr für euch...(vielleicht ist aber mit den besteheneden Strukturen zumindest auf unserer Seite hoffnungslos)
TL
Matthias


----------



## Mirko40 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Diese Lobbyarbeit ist einfach nur Klasse gemacht.
Reine Volksverdummung,aber toll in Szene gesetzt.
Respekt.

Mirko


----------



## Maifliege (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

https://www.petastore.de/
hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun? Nur Spendensammeln ist vielleicht zu kurz gedacht, die machen mehr, viel mehr...


----------



## Mirko40 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Vegan?
Ich bin Fleisch und Fischfresser

Ich gehe angeln zur Selbstversorgung.

Mirko

Wie geschrieben, Klasse Aufmachung.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Wir brauchen in unserer "Arche" alle Tiernutzer.
> Alle Hunde-, Katzen-, Pferde-, Vögel-, Mäuse-, Schlangen- und Zierfischhalter usw. sollten oder müssen an einem Strang gegen diese Elemente ziehen. Hier ist eine breite Front in unserer Gesellschaft zwischen z. B. Petra und uns "Normalos" (Tiernutzer) aufzubauen. Der fahrlässige Umgang mancher Politiker mit solchen Elementen gehört gebannt und immer öffentlich gemacht (diese "Gutmenschen" werden zukünftig Tiernutzung untersagen wollen, nix mehr mit Dogge im Auto oder Spassreiten, Angeln eh nicht, obwohl dies der Nahrungsgewinnung dient).
> Hier sollten endlich alle "Nutzerverbände" zusammenarbeiten und entschieden Stellung beziehen.
> Macht euch (die Verbandler) an eure Arbeit, sonst gibt es zukünftig keine mehr für euch...(vielleicht ist aber mit den besteheneden Strukturen zumindest auf unserer Seite hoffnungslos)
> ...


 
 So etwa denke ich auch, da ist der Ansatzpunkt die Extremisten von den Tierliebhabern, Tierschützern mit Vernunft und Tiernutzern zu trennen.

 Die Peta hat halt wenig mit dem normalen Tierschützer gemeinsam, von denen sie aber reichlich Zuspruch finden wird. Nicht wenige Haustierhalter könnten halt ganz schnell selbst ins Fadenkreuz geraten. 
 Wobei selbst Peta-Mitglieder selbst das wohl oft anders sehen werden.
 Den Hund oder Katze kann man vegan ernähren...?
 Das sollte eine wohl kaum artgerechte Haltung bedeuten....
 Und warum überhaupt sperrt man Haustiere (Freunde) ein, oder hält sie überhaupt?

 Nun ja, bislang ist Sie ja eine eher nur spendensammelnde Gruppe, die eher nur Aktionen macht um nicht vergessen zu werden.
 Normale Tierschützer machen sicher mehr Tierschutzarbeit.
 Ergo, halt die Gesellschaft mit der Peta auch vorrangig nur Stress.
 Gemeinnützigkeit soll aber vielen Menschen helfen.

 Aber Ihre Propaganda wirkt, Deutschland liegt ganz weit vorne was den Anteil der Menschen betrifft, die sich fleischfrei ernähren.
 Das Tierschutzwunderland D (wie Doof) ist halt das Land der Extreme.
 Einerseits den Tierschutz erhöhen und gleichzeitig die Massentierhaltung und Agra-Industrie fördern.|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Maifliege schrieb:


> https://www.petastore.de/
> hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun? Nur Spendensammeln ist vielleicht zu kurz gedacht, die machen mehr, viel mehr...



Die scheinen dabei zu vergessen, daß vegan ernährte Hunde für die Jagd nicht mehr vernünftig zu gebrauchen sind und vegan ernährte Katzen ihren typischen Geschmack verlieren!:r


----------



## Maifliege (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Sten, das ist die Front...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



bastido schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geht das natürlich anders.
> Das Milch dann deutlich teurer wäre ist doch klar.



Klar ist auch,das sich in D 2016 nicht gerade wenige Menschen, ethisch korrekte Lebensmittel schlichtweg nicht leisten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Diese Lobbyarbeit ist einfach nur Klasse gemacht.
> Reine Volksverdummung,aber toll in Szene gesetzt.
> Respekt.
> 
> Mirko


So isses....

Im Gegensatz dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace und auf Rechtlerseite auch die Pöter Öfffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit können, beweisen sie ja oft genug.
> 
> Genauso wie der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände immer wieder aufs neue beweisen, dass die das nicht können.
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



phirania schrieb:


> BOOH hab gerade richtig abgekotzt.....
> So einen Dreck wird unseren Kindern in der Schule beigebracht....#q#q#q
> 
> http://www.petakids.de/5-gruende-warum-milch-trinken-kuehen-und-kaelbchen-wehtut/
> ...


1. Ich weiß ich habs schonmal gefragt - um welche Schule gehts denn hier? Nur weil auf der Seite "Informationen für Lehrer" steht heißt das nicht, dass dies auch so benutzt wird. Was meinst du wie viele ideologische Webseite so unterwegs sind - da ist doch Peta unser kleinstes "Problem". Sollte allerdings solch ein Quark in den öffentlichen Lehranstalten benutzt werden, wäre dies einen Aufschrei wert.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Klar ist auch,das sich in D 2016 nicht  gerade wenige Menschen, ethisch korrekte Lebensmittel schlichtweg nicht  leisten können.



2. Das ist ein riesiger Bullshit - natürlich kann man sich  möglicherweise dann kein Fleisch mehr jeden Tag leisten, aber wo steht  denn geschrieben, dass der Mensch das braucht oder dass dies ein  Grundrecht ist?
Ich kanns mir auch viele Sachen nicht leisten - so what?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



daci7 schrieb:


> 2. Das ist ein riesiger Bullshit - natürlich kann man sich  möglicherweise dann kein Fleisch mehr jeden Tag leisten, aber wo steht  denn geschrieben, dass der Mensch das braucht oder dass dies ein  Grundrecht ist?
> Ich kanns mir auch viele Sachen nicht leisten - so what?!



Damit es nicht zu politisch wird,nur kurz  
Du solltest mal mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen.

Weniger gut betuchte(die soll es in D nämlich nicht zu knapp geben),sollen z.B. mit dem aktuell für Lebensmittel recht spitz kalkulierten Satz von 143,42 € einen Monat über die Runden kommen..

Auf zum Eigenfeldtest..nur zu.

Danach unterhalten wir uns gerne nochmal über "so what ?"


----------



## Maifliege (5. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/hann...n-babys-laut-peta-schikanieren-a-1141974.html

Auf kleinste Randerscheinungen gehn se los, aber z. B. die Reiter lassen se (noch) in Ruhe (wenn ein Pferd zum reiten gedacht wäre würde es das Fohlen auf dem Rücken tragen...) Kommen auch noch dran. Was für eine Gesellschaft?!


----------



## Rxlxhx (6. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Ich habe ja gewusst das die einen an der Waffel haben,aber nun geht es schon bei Konsolenspielen etc. los. Also gibts das geliebte Angelspiel wohl bald nicht mehr.#q

http://de.ign.com/1-2-switch/121531...tch-nintendo-soll-ein-brutales-melkspiel-prod

http://www.gameswelt.de/1-2-switch/news/peta-vs.-nintendo-runde-2,273358


----------



## MaikRB (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

Wem es interessiert, hier ein lesenswerter Gastbeitrag
von Marco Hintze, Präsident des Bauernbundes Brandenburg
in der PNN - Potsdamer Neueste Nachrichten -.

Tierschutz dem Wolf zum Fraß vorgeworfen.

http://www.pnn.de/brandenburg-berlin/1173282/

Wurde ja schon gesagt, nicht nur Angler sondern auch andere
Naturnutzer haben ihr Kreuz mit Naturschutzverbänden zu
tragen.


----------



## Jose (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

ich zitier mal aus dem verlinkten beitrag: 
_"dass gleichzeitig der natürlichsten Tierhaltung in Brandenburg, der  Haltung von Rindern und Schafen auf der Weide, durch Ausbreitung des  Wolfes die ökonomische Grundlage entzogen wird"_

ich registrier nur, dass die gleich hysterisch und rabulistisch argumentieren wie unsere hämoridalen petaner.

was soll das also helfen?

die 240 registrierten wolfsrisse sollten entschädigt werden, klar.
wurden sie?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Jose schrieb:


> die 240 registrierten wolfsrisse sollten entschädigt werden, klar.
> wurden sie?



Das werden sie nur, wenn die Umzäunung wolfssicher ist. Und das zu erreichen, ist nicht ganz trivial: https://www.topagrar.com/news/Rind-...praxistaugliches-Wolfsmanagement-5917538.html

Ich stamme aus der Lausitz, wo Wölfe mittlerweile im Dutzend unterwegs sind und entsprechende Schäden am Nutzvieh hinterlassen. Die Situation eskaliert zusehens, was auch zu Lasten der Wölfe geht, denen mit immer widerlicheren Methoden nachgestellt wird: http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/deutschland/unbekannter-erschiesst-wolf-mit-schrot-aid-1.3893235
Und das ist kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

offtopic an:
Die spendensammelnden Schützer nachts auf die Weide jagen, damit sie mit blossen Händen die Wölfe vom Weidevieh in extensiver Haltung wegstreicheln scheint mir der einzig gangbare Weg bei diesen vermutlich durch vegane Zwangsernährung  nicht mehr voll funktionsfähigen Hirne in den praktischen Überlebensmodus zu bringen.

Solange diese Birkenstockträger nur im Büro ohne jede Ahnung der Realität ihre menschen- und bürgerfeindlichen Forderungen und Pamphlete verbreiten und schon so viele Behörden von denen durchseucht sind, wird es einfach mal Zeit, die in die harte Praxis zu schmeissen.

Ohne jede Verteidungswaffe natürlich, da Wölfe nett und sozial sind..
Offtopic aus

Davon ab :
Forum für Angler - Wölfe sind weder angelbar noch als Köder geeignet..


----------



## Jose (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Davon ab :
> Forum für Angler - Wölfe sind weder angelbar noch als Köder geeignet..



schon klar deine anmerkung, muss aber nochmal antworten.
als 'bitte um pardon' flechte ich mal den wikipedia-artikel ein: wolfsangel



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das werden sie nur, wenn die Umzäunung wolfssicher ist. Und das zu erreichen, ist nicht ganz trivial: https://www.topagrar.com/news/Rind-...praxistaugliches-Wolfsmanagement-5917538.html
> 
> Ich stamme aus der Lausitz, wo Wölfe mittlerweile im Dutzend unterwegs sind und entsprechende Schäden am Nutzvieh hinterlassen. Die Situation eskaliert zusehens, was auch zu Lasten der Wölfe geht, denen mit immer widerlicheren Methoden nachgestellt wird: http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/deutschland/unbekannter-erschiesst-wolf-mit-schrot-aid-1.3893235
> Und das ist kein Einzelfall.



mal abgesehen von dem unschönen für wölfe:
es wird mir immer ein rätsel bleiben, weshalb es nicht möglich sein sollte so unkompliziert wildrissschäden finanziell auszugleichen wie z.b. bei der wiederansiedelung von bären und wölfen in den französischen pyrenäen.


ich denke, da engagieren sich die involvierten verbände nicht weit genug, der politik so auf die füße zu treten, um die entschädigung wirtschaftlicher, tschuldigung, 'peanuts' zu erwirken.
die 'paar cent' sollten den renaturierern doch locker aus der tasche kullern, könnten ja auch spenden sammeln.


----------



## MaikRB (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

sorry für das Offtopic Thomas. 

Aber ich finde schon, dass es Parallelen zu unseren Anliegen
gibt. Ist doch dieselbe Chose wie bei uns mit dem Kormoran.

Angeln ist doch auch nur extensive Fischerei.

Und Weidewirtschaft, Gewässerbewirtschaftung gehört zu unserer
Kulturlandschaft der letzten Jahrhunderte und nicht die flächendeckende
Wiederherstellung von Urwäldern.

Und was heißt hysterisch, ich glaube nicht, dass jeder Verlust sich
unbedingt mit Geld ausgleichen lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*

siehe meinen Vorschlag oben für die Ökomanen und Sojasalafisten, Tofutaliban,  Körnerkrieger und globuligläubigen schützenden Aluhüte ..


----------



## iXware (11. April 2017)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Medienwirksamkeit so gehts (peta)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab :
> Forum für Angler - Wölfe sind weder angelbar noch als Köder geeignet..



da muß ich dir aber massiv widersprechen. Ein Wolf kann sehr wohl zu Fleischmehl verarbeitet werden, die Karpfenangler machen daraus Pellets. Selbst die Feeder- und Stippspezialisten können den Wolf verwerten... zur Madenzucht. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell das geht.

 abgesehen davon, daß es verboten ist.


----------

